# 35 gallon hex stocking and cycling.



## ConorM (Aug 2, 2011)

I bought this 35 gallon hex for$90 off Craigslist(what a steal!). It came with a 350 gph canister filter, which are supposedly pretty good. Is this enough gph? The intake is attached to an under-gravel filter. I looked online and the filtration alone would cost about $150 (thanks again, Craigslist). So it had been set up for 8 months, and I kept all media and gravel that was already there, as well as like 2 gallons of their water. Is the bacteria I kept from the water, gravel, and media enough to deal with ammonia? Now, what can I stock in there? My pH is neutral-ish, a little low. I don't want to change it because, well, I'm too lazy/scared to screw with it. So it's 6.5-6.8. What do I stock it with?


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

You have many options, just stay away from live bearers such as guppies, platies, mollies and swordtails being some of the more common ones and african cichlids, as they need water with a high PH. Your water would be great for a community tank. Just remember with a hex tank you dont have the surface area of a normal tank and will probably want to understock it. I would suggest considering it a 25g or even a 20 when looking at how many fish to put in it.

Yes the filtration is great, possibly even on the high side for a community tank. There should be enough bacteria to keep the ammonia and such in check if it's been kept wet.

PS Do your research before you buy. Talk a look through the pet store or even online and write down some names of fish that look interesting. Come back and ask if they would be suitable and any special requirements. We'll be glad to help you out. Also.. if a fish has "shark" in the name, just say no


----------



## ConorM (Aug 2, 2011)

Can I get a few gouramis? Moonlight gouramis, perhaps? How many, if so? I don't want territorial fighting.


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

You might be able to do 1 dwarf gourami, although again with the hex tank it would be pushing the size recommendations.

Just double checked the profile on Moonlight Gourami and they will get too big for your tank. Will have to look for one of the smaller gourami if you really want one.


----------



## ConorM (Aug 2, 2011)

That profile says 24 inches for a pair. My tank is about 2 feet wide, so I could hold 4, but 2 would make more sense. Am I going to have any problems with a shoal of small tetras or rasboras to live with them?


----------



## ConorM (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh, wait! Don't angelfish like tall tanks?!


----------

